# NorWest Great Barrier Reef Jan 2014



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I still have to get from Brisbane to to Sydney, but due to popular request have a little starter. If a picture says a thousand words, what about these two?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice couple of fish to get us excited.

Really looking forward to this one. Mainly to see what sort of disasters K1 gets himself into!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That is a darn big trout! :shock:


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

K1 that's an amazing looking trout.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the full trip report. Nice trout trev. Looks like it was good trip.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

We basically decided to ignore ciguatera. I'm sure the numbness will settle in time.

Mad cow? Are crazy eyes a sign of Mad Cow? What about mad hair?

"Dru, Dru, Dru, this is K1K1K1".
"Yes Trev, I am East."
"Wind 20 and topping, running North to North East. Current 2-3 to West. We have two hours on the tide before we loose entry over the edge. I am heading West."
"Trev, lost you after "topping", I am about 5k East."
"That's good Dru but I don't have sight, repeat I am going West."
Ok I am east, he can't see me, so he's going west. What am I missing? (Other than the local climatology?) ahh, where you want to take a Stealth does not match where you want to take an AI.

"I am on!"
Silence.
"He's taken me to coral."

"Dru Dru Dru this is K1k1k1"
<Groan> "yes Trev."
"I am wrapped and need assistance."
"On my way" (from 5k fricken east!)

Roll of the eyes. But honest it was fantabulous to have another yakker out with me. Clearly AI's and Stealths aren't natural bed fellows, what each yak is looking for In terms of wind and wave is different. By the time we left I knew a lot more about the NorWest reef from kayak. And Trev had visited the near by Tryon Island than I have in 14 trips.

We didn't hook those pelagics. Bugger. But an awesome trip.

Over to you Trev!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking forward to this one, bring it on. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

That trout is ridiculous!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus Trev, that is a monster of a trout. Looking forward to the full story and photos


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Been waiting dru...

Pretty cool. I hope you got more good pix to share. Not that Trev n Babe isnt nice.
Is a coral trout a grouper?
HTF does a pig like that get called a trout?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Why yes it is in the grouper family.
Im waiting to hear how you got him outta his hole. In the wind.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> Been waiting dru...
> 
> Pretty cool. I hope you got more good pix to share. Not that Trev n Babe isnt nice.
> Is a coral trout a grouper?
> HTF does a pig like that get called a trout?


The report may appear this week. More pix, but sadly not many fish. Patience diddums.

The coral trout is not a grouper, and the Australian record is about 21 kg. They are renowned and revered for the taste and quality of the flesh....for many people 'numero uno' (no. 1). The family is not at all related to the fresh water trout, except that it is a fish.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

But trev it is in the grouper family with all the other sea basses.
Serranidae
It certainly aint a trout.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

[quote="kayakone" The report may appear this week. More pix, but sadly not many fish. Patience diddums.

The coral trout is not a grouper, and the Australian record is about 21 kg. They are renowned and revered for the taste and quality of the flesh....for many people 'numero uno' (no. 1). The family is not at all related to the fresh water trout, except that it is a fish.[/quote]

Trevor... have you been telling porkies to your ol' mate again?

No fish!

And then a photo of you with a honker of a CT!

Shame, baby, shame!

Jimbo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Jeepers Trev. were you using anchor chain for leader?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> But trev it is in the grouper family with all the other sea basses.
> Serranidae
> It certainly aint a trout.


Granted Troy, the same family, but not considered related by fisherman or consumers, nor in size, looks or eating qualities. Groper are protected in Queensland.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> but not considered related by fisherman or consumers, nor in size, looks or eating qualities.


Science be damned then. You can call it what you wish. It's a grouper. Not a groper.
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Species ... oral+trout

A groper is a wrasse.
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Species ... lue+groper

I still want to see the report(s).


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Digger said:
> ...


Ciguatera:



[URL=http://www.health.qld.gov.au/ph/Documents/ehu/19397.pdf:2vebgst5 said:


> Naturally occurring seafood toxins Fact sheet 2[/URL]":2vebgst5]Avoid eating large warm water fish. Limit whole weight to around 6kgs per fish, as ciguatera fish poisoning occurs more frequently when larger fish are eaten.


Crazy Bovine - how big was your trout?



dru said:


> By the time we left I knew a lot more about the NorWest reef from kayak.


By the time you left you knew a lot more about Trev too.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok ok. I did say...



dru said:


> If a picture says a thousand words, what about these two?


So this trout caught by others on spear around the corner at Broomfield reef. Sorry. :roll:

Zed, whatever the taxonomy I see coral trout as part of the cod family, same thoughts on Grouper.

Line fishing at Norwest tends to be tough. Much of the permissible camping in the GBR marine park happens here, so fishing pressure is quite high. The Spearo's tend knock out fish with size in the spots that are easy to get to. We are also hemmed in by Green Zones which further concentrates the fishing. Fish are there but you have to work hard.

I'm hoping Trev picks up the thread with more detailed reporting, I will be adding a report on my best day in this trip, but otherwise details of how and where, along with my love for the place is covered here: http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... ilit=+Reef

This trip had better weather at the start, we probably didn't make the best of it. Then for most of it we had non-prevailing Northerlies varying between 15kn to 30kn +. But I was certainly stronger and better in the paddling this year, wasn't slowed down by the conditions as much as last time.

The reef (at least this one) remains in excellent condition though some notable differences this time:

x the mutton bird wreck was very obvious to me. Parks are doing a bird count, interested to see the results. I remain in high concern for these wonderful creatures.
x noddy terns had a great season, unfortunately the rate of dieting chicks was also high with sea gulls being a real menace.
x turtle activity was crazy. K1 spent each morning circumnavigating the island freeing trapped turtles.
x turtle hatchlings, early this year, again the sea gulls being absolute pests
x most common catch was the Sweetlip/ Emporer. Great eating!
x shark numbers seemed down a lot. Normally an indicator of dropping ecology. But then they turned up in force. Fewer reef sharks, but plenty of whalers and the like

K1, calling K1...


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Zed,

Yep the fish we call a Coral Trout is what you call a Grouper. Also the fishes that you refer to as Snappers would be mostly regarded as Sweetlips here. Obvioulsy just a difference in local fish names.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Hey Dru, did anyone weigh it?


From recollection 17kg.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dru, did anyone weigh it?
> ...


Slight correction on Dru's memory (he has tropical island fever)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Come on Trev, where are all your stories?

Try these:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> K1 now you posing with another man's fish...


Well why not? I can't catch fish.

"Twas all in fun- 
'Twas just a little harmless joke, a trifle overdone."

THE MAN FROM IRONBARK by A.B. "Banjo" Paterson

(The Bulletin, 17 December 1892)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Misdirection is a sin?

Bugger me I'm in trouble. I repent salti


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Misdirection is a sin?
> 
> Bugger me I'm in trouble. I repent salti


I don't repent, you ugly warthog.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A magnificent coral cay. A wilderness extraordinaire. North West is 2km long, surrounded by a lagoon that drains to about 40 cm deep at low tide. At the reef edge it drops off to 10 - 25 metres depth.

Turtles, birds, corals and some fish. Crystal clear water, great times, lonely walks, and lonely paddling (sailing).

Hundreds of these green turtles come ashore everyday, mainly, but not exclusively, at night:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakone said:


> A magnificent coral cay. A wilderness extraordinaire. North West is 2km long, surrounded by a lagoon that drains to about 40 cm deep at low tide. At the reef edge it drops off to 10 - 25 metres depth.
> 
> Turtles, birds, corals and some fish. Crystal clear water, great times, lonely walks, and lonely paddling (sailing).
> 
> Hundreds of these green turtles come ashore everyday, mainly, but not exclusively, at night:


Turtle?
Beach?
:lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry guys, I think my camera or computer shit itself.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hundreds of green turtles laying every day, and all night.




























And here is the trouble, that Dru encountered first....


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't know crack, but big turtles just loved the beast. I'm packing a shovel next trip.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Island Welcome










More tracks:



















Dru's kayak after a sand shower (I ought to have called him Sandy :lol: ):


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Tonystott said:


> Think about it for a moment...many people would reckon that having a wild turtle chuck sand on your kayak is totally cool. I cherish every interaction I have with wildlife while yakking. It is so far away from the crap that civilisation forces upon us.


I've got serious doubts about you, Tony... :lol:

TC ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> Ever notice how in Jimbo's Scarby reports K1 is rarely next to him when he catches the big one? :lol:


He was right beside me when I hand-lined (on braid) my biggest tuna in its dying moments prior to gaffing it, hey Trev!

And of course when I hook them big buggers with the flippers! the ones that make all those funny tracks up the beach and all over Dru's stealth!  Trev always seems to be there to witness my dismay at hooking them. 

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> The lack of fish pics by Kayakone in this fantastic trip as well as his Fraser island trip should be a serious warning to those thinking of taking him along on an extended trip.


Lovely. Nothing like encouragement.

You can blame Imax for the lack of fish pics for Fraser (Eliza). He has them all, though they were few.

Here are my stupendous catches (you'll be sorry you asked). I never claimed to be a good fisherman.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















And what trip would be complete without Pete? A grinner (decent size) from a coral lagoon.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

We were away!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

North West Island is a very special place. It is remote and beautiful, and Dru's family have a long connection to the island, where a great grandfather (?) first visited the island in 1946, the year after the end of WW II. It is accordingly etched in the memories of many of Dru's family, and hundreds of memorable happy moments to recall, not to mention more than a few near disasters. I think Dru has been there 14 times, from early childhood to the present.

I simply loved some of the stories from earlier days, when the passage to the island was often one of endless sea sickness. Dru's family have a plethora of 'tales' from early days. Those were truly pioneering days, and there are many 'crack up' stories.

From a kayaking perspective, there are considerable constraints, and dangers. When the lagoon starts draining, you are best to be heading back to the island, as there can be a 1 - 2 metre drop from the outer reef edge to the outside water level at low, low tide. The tidal range is large (over 3.5 metres at times), and it floods west and ebbs east (outside the lagoon). Within the lagoon there are some strange contrary flows at various tidal stages. CAUTION is necessary. As well as the tides, winds, which are uninterrupted by any land mass, could complicate your kayaking adventure by getting you into trouble quickly, especially if opposing tidal flows.

Another consideration is, that if you do get into trouble, and cannot make it back to the island, you are toast, as you are either heading west with a flood tide, or alternatively, if it is an ebb tide, you may be heading for the central South Pacific. A strong SE'er would be sending you towards the uninhabited and live bombing area of Shoalwater Bay, 75 kms away, where there is a NINE metre tidal range.

The mainland is 50 - 60 kms away, far beyond the range of handheld VHF, and your only option then is activating your PLB/EPIRB, even though you may not _then_ be in 'grave and imminent danger'. One thing is certain if you 'miss' the island, whether due to winds or tides, you will be soon be in 'grave and imminent danger'.

It is a sobering thought, and future kayakers who visit the island ought to be _very_ careful,_ and _have considerable rough water kayaking under their belt before going to North West.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A few more photos lads and ladies.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some of the hammock sleepers on the beach got sick of being woken in the middle of the night by the noise of furious digging below them. In addition, it is hard to sleep when you have kilograms of sand being dumped into your hammock and all over your face.

The solution: A turtle barrier!










The following day we had a king tide and 30 knot northerlies. The island was under assault with breaking surf!




























.....and their cute chicks, many either falling from the nests, or being knocked from them by the friggin seagulls.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd forgotten about the Bloody Rozna having to ride out the conditions in the lee over the lagoon.

Some kind of excitement every year.

Great pics btw.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

salticrak said:


> No, it's birdshit FFS.


Nope. K1 is correct.

Plenty of birdshit (Island was once mined for guanno) but not here.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Was shown same sort of creatures in the sand in SA by former BIL, a naturalist, when I was a kid. He explained that they are actually the mouthparts of a very large type of sandworm, not anemones. Maybe the same sort of thing? They were up to an inch or so across


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I still haven't read this properly but sounds like a special trip to a special place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A sand island, awaiting the flood tide.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

That nudiebranch looks familiar.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

More pics to get off my computer and camera. Hope you enjoy them.





































Now one might expect, that parking a fully rigged AI with tramps would deter such a digger (Dru's Profisha was buried several times)............


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Ya gotta love the wildlife :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Now one might expect, that parking a fully rigged AI with tramps would deter such a digger (Dru's Profisha was buried several times)............


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some early history preserved....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome trip. What was the damage $$ once it was all said and done?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Paulos said:


> Awesome trip. What was the damage $$ once it was all said and done?


PM sent.


----------

